
Ask HN: Dual technical co-founders? - EleventhSun
I&#x27;m a technical founder, looking for a co-founder. I have no way of assessing other non-technical co-founders, which pretty much limits my options to technical co-founders.<p>How often are there companies founded by dual technical co-founders? Google comes to mind.<p>It&#x27;s going to be awkward talking to VCs while both of us are staring at our shoes.
======
yohann305
Being a founder means being a jack of all trades, especially early on. So my
advice would be to learn how to do it yourself. It might take you a few trials
and errors, but that's ok.

You can find a list of 34 questions to ask to a potential co-founder here:

[http://fi.co/posts/34-questions-to-ask-a-potential-co-
founde...](http://fi.co/posts/34-questions-to-ask-a-potential-co-founder)

 __*

Another way is to delegate the task of interviewing a non-technical co-founder
to a professional. Good luck!

------
bruceb
What are you trying to build?

------
angersock
Learn not to stare at your shoes.

